# GRIFFIN-RTA vs Gemini, the truth



## Nightwalker (4/5/16)

With top airflow, the Griffin WINS.
I bought the Gemini to see the hype and sadly am not impressed. Its not the Griffin killer that everyone hypes about.
The Gemini's 510 is long, to long to sit flush on the RX200.
The bottom airflow is a pain to open when you do, its tight and tries to unthread of your mod.
The tank is shorter than the Griffin.
Same width.
I built a 7 wrap dual Clapton in both atties. 3mm ID. Spaced. 
First thing the Gemini did was fail to read.
The negative post is wobbly. Like in alot of poorly made and mass produced tanks.
The juice holes are double ID say of the Griffin. (1 point for Gemini) but the wick holes are about the same. Personally, that's weird. 
Now, there's a bit of a difference in airflow. Ok I will give that to you.
But, the Griffin has the upper hand on flavour. To much airflow and its clouds but lacking oomf for the Gemini.
Both are top filling, but try fill the Gemini with juice holes open and you will be sorry.
So the whole mission of closing the juice holes starts when you open then up, the bottom airflow closes, tries and sometimes succeeds in threading of the Atty.
Why go through all this when the mighty Griffin is just looking at you and smiling, it looks at the Gemini and I can swear I heard it say, jy will mos ne

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## brotiform (4/5/16)

Nice to read as I am a Griffin fanboi , and was considering the Gemini as an alternative...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (4/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Nice to read as I am a Griffin fanboi , and was considering the Gemini as an alternative...


I just bought two more glass tanks for my Griffin. I'll finish the coils on the Gemini then pack it away for emergency

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (4/5/16)

thanks @Nightwalker a.k.a Shaun for the honest review , i doubt I will get it. Most things are generally over hyped - i still love my Griffin and Crius they are by far the best tanks I've tried. Only thing I don't like about my Griffin is that the juice flow is way too loose, this saddens me - but is not a show stopper by any means I love my Griff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (4/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> With top airflow, the Griffin WINS.
> I bought the Gemini to see the hype and sadly am not impressed. Its not the Griffin killer that everyone hypes about.
> The Gemini's 510 is long, to long to sit flush on the RX200.
> The bottom airflow is a pain to open when you do, its tight and tries to unthread of your mod.
> ...



Nice write up bud.

I have a griffin and am loving it! I Always get tempted whenever i see the gemini but not anymore after seeing your post  you have probably saved me some money

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (4/5/16)

Now I am in the same group as @Nightwalker and I will say that while I am impressed with the "Mighty Griffin" I am at the same time disappointed. I own both an original and a clone(Purchased from Vape King). My original's juice control is well useless. It free spins and when you least expect it boom dry hit because the juice flow closed itself again. The clone on the other hand has a tight juice flow control and works without flaw each and every time. While I agree that the Griffin is an amazing tank, the number of "dud" tanks so to say with varying issues compared to the ones that work flawlessly is far to high. In short I am far more pleased with the clone Griffin I received compared to the original. And I am not basing this on a single faulty tank. Out of the 5 that I have seen and vaped on, 3 have been free spinning machines.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (4/5/16)

6ghost9 said:


> Now I am in the same group as @Nightwalker and I will say that while I am impressed with the "Mighty Griffin" I am at the same time disappointed. I own both an original and a clone(Purchased from Vape King). My original's juice control is well useless. It free spins and when you least expect it boom dry hit because the juice flow closed itself again. The clone on the other hand has a tight juice flow control and works without flaw each and every time. While I agree that the Griffin is an amazing tank, the number of "dud" tanks so to say with varying issues compared to the ones that work flawlessly is far to high. In short I am far more pleased with the clone Griffin I received compared to the original. And I am not basing this on a single faulty tank. Out of the 5 that I have seen and vaped on, 3 have been free spinning machines.


I have heard about that. Might have been a bad batch?


----------



## NewOobY (4/5/16)

6ghost9 said:


> Now I am in the same group as @Nightwalker and I will say that while I am impressed with the "Mighty Griffin" I am at the same time disappointed. I own both an original and a clone(Purchased from Vape King). My original's juice control is well useless. It free spins and when you least expect it boom dry hit because the juice flow closed itself again. The clone on the other hand has a tight juice flow control and works without flaw each and every time. While I agree that the Griffin is an amazing tank, the number of "dud" tanks so to say with varying issues compared to the ones that work flawlessly is far to high. In short I am far more pleased with the clone Griffin I received compared to the original. And I am not basing this on a single faulty tank. Out of the 5 that I have seen and vaped on, 3 have been free spinning machines.


agreed bro, my griff has a free spinning juice control sadness - I didnt even know there were clones, maybe I will get one. So in terms of everything else does it have all the benefits of the authentic in terms of flavor and posts holes - etc?


----------



## Nightwalker (4/5/16)

NewOobY said:


> agreed bro, my griff has a free spinning juice control sadness - I didnt even know there were clones, maybe I will get one. So in terms of everything else does it have all the benefits of the authentic in terms of flavor and posts holes - etc?


I can answer that. Yes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (4/5/16)

this is why i love this community - always so helpful and full of experimenteers  Thanks gents... I'ma get a clone, can't wait to have a griff without the stupid juice control. To add I've never had dry hit as a result of juice control being closed, I'm very conscious about it, since I know it is loose. I had a very cool analogy now but will rather leave that for the whatsapp group - cause here I will get banned.


----------



## Nightwalker (4/5/16)

NewOobY said:


> this is why i love this community - always so helpful and full of experimenteers  Thanks gents... I'ma get a clone, can't wait to have a griff without the stupid juice control. To add I've never had dry hit as a result of juice control being closed, I'm very conscious about it, since I know it is loose. I had a very cool analogy now but will rather leave that for the whatsapp group - cause here I will get banned.


Lol


----------



## ErnstZA (4/5/16)

Never owned a griffin but I do have a Gemini(Swapped it for an Aromamizer). I've tried both and both are great tanks. If I have to choose today and buy one with my own money, i wouldn't know what to do.
FIY I fill the Gemini with juice holes open, never had a single issue with that


----------



## sabrefm1 (4/5/16)

used to have a issue in the beginning when filling the gemini with juice holes open. after learning to wick correctly never had that issue again although try not to fill when holes are open. one prob I do have is there is always one drop or something coming out the airholes, not a big issue but can be annoying when you dont have tissue paper around. then the top where tip is always lots of liquid hanging around there


----------



## VapeDude (4/5/16)

How much does the top airflow actually improve the flavour by ? I'm considering getting the upgrade kit


----------



## Nightwalker (4/5/16)

VapeDude said:


> How much does the top airflow actually improve the flavour by ? I'm considering getting the upgrade kit


On the Griffin, about 10%


----------



## Nightwalker (4/5/16)

VapeDude said:


> How much does the top airflow actually improve the flavour by ? I'm considering getting the upgrade kit


But really worth it


----------



## Nightwalker (4/5/16)

ErnstZA said:


> Never owned a griffin but I do have a Gemini(Swapped it for an Aromamizer). I've tried both and both are great tanks. If I have to choose today and buy one with my own money, i wouldn't know what to do.
> FIY I fill the Gemini with juice holes open, never had a single issue with that


I stand corrected. I did fill up with juice holes open.


----------



## Taariq404 (13/5/16)

Hi,

Any advice on how to wick the Gemini properly?


----------



## Nightwalker (13/5/16)

Taariq404 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any advice on how to wick the Gemini properly?


Pls don't think I'm being sarcastic. But the wicking is identical to the Griffin


----------



## Nightwalker (13/5/16)

Taariq404 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any advice on how to wick the Gemini properly?


A trick I do is cut the wick from the coil outwards into a point. Fluff the ends and pop them into the wick holes. Don't stuff it, pack it gently


----------



## Taariq404 (13/5/16)

Cool, thanks, I will take your advice and check out some vids as well. 

I have the Silverplay nano, so I have no idea on how to wick a Griffin either. Some of the Youtube videos are complete shite, it's more of a promotion than anything. I tried wicking it similar to my Nano, but it just breaks when I insert it in the wicking holes.



Onto wicking attempt no. 5 for the day


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/5/16)

Taariq404 said:


> Cool, thanks, I will take your advice and check out some vids as well.
> 
> I have the Silverplay nano, so I have no idea on how to wick a Griffin either. Some of the Youtube videos are complete shite, it's more of a promotion than anything. I tried wicking it similar to my Nano, but it just breaks when I insert it in the wicking holes.
> 
> ...


Nightwalker is the man on this topic. His tutorial is brilliant. Pay particular care to even density on the wicks.


----------



## Nightwalker (13/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nightwalker is the man on this topic. His tutorial is brilliant. Pay particular care to even density on the wicks.


You are making me blush. Ty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/5/16)

Taariq404 said:


> Cool, thanks, I will take your advice and check out some vids as well.
> 
> I have the Silverplay nano, so I have no idea on how to wick a Griffin either. Some of the Youtube videos are complete shite, it's more of a promotion than anything. I tried wicking it similar to my Nano, but it just breaks when I insert it in the wicking holes.
> 
> ...


Check this thread out. It will help
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/griffin-rta-wicking-tutorial.t22229/#post-359892


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> With top airflow, the Griffin WINS.
> I bought the Gemini to see the hype and sadly am not impressed. Its not the Griffin killer that everyone hypes about.
> The Gemini's 510 is long, to long to sit flush on the RX200.
> The bottom airflow is a pain to open when you do, its tight and tries to unthread of your mod.
> ...


I agree on all points except build quality where my Gemini sends the Griffin whimpering in the corner... But I hardly use the Gemini. Griffin. The last word in RTA.


----------



## Nightwalker (13/5/16)

Taariq404 said:


> Cool, thanks, I will take your advice and check out some vids as well.
> 
> I have the Silverplay nano, so I have no idea on how to wick a Griffin either. Some of the Youtube videos are complete shite, it's more of a promotion than anything. I tried wicking it similar to my Nano, but it just breaks when I insert it in the wicking holes.
> 
> ...


I just opened my Griffin quick to show you wicking. Excuse the Claptons, I've abused them today

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I agree on all points except build quality where my Gemini sends the Griffin whimpering in the corner... But I hardly use the Gemini. Griffin. The last word in RTA.


Umm my Gemini is back at vendor due to factory broken negative post... Lol


----------



## Taariq404 (13/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I just opened my Griffin quick to show you wicking. Excuse the Claptons, I've abused them today



Thanks! Mine looks quite similar at the moment, so it could be my Jap cotton then, weird because it's fine on my other tank. What cotton are you using by the way?


----------



## Nightwalker (13/5/16)

Taariq404 said:


> Thanks! Mine looks quite similar at the moment, so it could be my Jap cotton then, weird because it's fine on my other tank. What cotton are you using by the way?


I'm a cotton bacon v2 guy.


----------



## Taariq404 (13/5/16)

Luckily I have some laying around, will give it another shot. Thanks again!


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

Great writeup in the OP @Nightwalker 
This Griffin of yours is tempting me big time
If I get one i am going to probably be calling on you for help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taariq404 (13/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I'm a cotton bacon v2 guy.



So I tried the Cotton Bacon v2, had the same issue with the cotton taste coming through, trimmed it as much as possible making the ends sort've sharp - no difference. Then played around with the juice control, opening and closing it made quite a lot of bubbles. It's much better now, the flavour is not there yet, but I'll mess around with it a bit more, maybe wick it a bit thinner and cross my fingers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (14/5/16)

Taariq404 said:


> So I tried the Cotton Bacon v2, had the same issue with the cotton taste coming through, trimmed it as much as possible making the ends sort've sharp - no difference. Then played around with the juice control, opening and closing it made quite a lot of bubbles. It's much better now, the flavour is not there yet, but I'll mess around with it a bit more, maybe wick it a bit thinner and cross my fingers.


You are going to get cotton taste when you start. I tend to juice and steam wicks before putting tank on. The Griffin is a beast. The cotton taste lasts about 1/4 tank


----------



## brotiform (14/5/16)

I get minimal cotton taste use my bacon on the Griff.

Wicking is as @Nightwalker explained , make sure the wick is toght enough to pull side to side through the coil without tipping the mod but with some resistance. Cut the ends to a point and lightly pack the juice channels. If it's too tight or too light it WILL leak and you will not enjoy this tank. 

Once you get it right , it's all smiles


----------

